# assault on mt mitchell - pass for sale



## eddyde (May 19, 2009)

need a sub 7hr rider for my first wave pass. the cost, what i paid $80.00 plus active.com fee $14.55 total purchase price $94.55. ride is monday so respond fast so i can get you the pass.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

eddyde said:


> need a sub 7hr rider for my first wave pass. the cost, what i paid $80.00 plus active.com fee $14.55 total purchase price $94.55. ride is monday so respond fast so i can get you the pass.


AOMM was yesterday STUPID! Good effort on the scam though... :thumbsup:


----------



## eddyde (May 19, 2009)

*sorry not scamming here*

not stupid - just a moron, i gave this ticket to a friend who backed out at the last minute and i completely lost track of when the ride started. was thinking it was next monday, sorry. additional: i'm probably still a little delirious from the keys100.com team relay i ran this past weekend and extreamlly excited to leave for the giro in four. believe me not trying to scam anybody for $94.00. my actuall cost was over $200.00 with all the items i purchased to support this ride and spartanburg freewheelers. again sorry, and thanks for keeping track of my schedule:blush2:


----------



## mikeridesabike (Mar 14, 2009)

I live in Spartanburg. Interesting how most years people are selling Mitchell tickets for a profit on ebay. This year people were selling them below cost or even giving them away. I bought mine in April from a guy who spent $130 for all the goodies and he sold it to me for $75. I guess that's what a recession will do for you.

FYI, Mitchell was great yesterday. If it had been run on Sunday, the weather would have been miserable at the top. But yesterday was sunny and cool. It was about 50 at the start. Nearly everyone started out in long sleves or arm warmers. Some were wearing the full winter kit. I finished my 13th Assault in a hair over 9 hours. Not a fast time, but at least I got there.


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

Was the Assault re-routed? I thought that part of the Parkway near Craggy Gardens was closed.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Mar 14, 2009)

Same route it has always been. From Marion up 80 to the BRP. Left for 11 miles, then right to the top. There was one time a few years back when they had to come up from the Asheville side due to a wash out.


----------

